# Training young Serbian high flyers



## The-new-Kidd (Jul 25, 2012)

Hello, my Serbian high flyers youngsters Are ready to fly they are 45 days old, I wanted if anyone could help me out with training and what I should be doing


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

ok highflyers are very cool first your going to want to feed train them which means every time u whistle u give them food if they were born in your coop it wont be an absolute necesary but to have control over your birds so when u whistle they come down it would come in handy two u should trap train them which means band the birds wings and teach them how to go into the trap which consists of taking a trap trained bird and letting it enter first then its monkey see monkey do if u dont have a trapped trained bird then just show them the trap and then nudge them in three let um fly make sure u dont let them fly on a full stomach and when u want them to come down whistle or wait for it to happen naturly any questions just ask


----------



## aslam4334 (Aug 9, 2012)

Dear sir can u please help me to get good pearl white eyes high flyer tumbler for breeding or for sale please help


----------

